# The kittens are growing***Updated - new eye colors!***



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Finally updated the website with the six kittens on it. I think at this point they're about 6 weeks? We think they'll be around 8 weeks on March 4th, when we'll FIV/FeLV test them, so go from there.

Again, too lazy to upload them here, but I added about 7-9 pictures for each individual kitten, and a few of them in pairs. Also two new videos of them playing!!! These are really the cutest things... all you hear is the sound of little paws thundering across the floor, and see them hopping all over the place. SOOOOO cute! 

the website is:

http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/kittens.html

The last video is a really large file, but its kinda long too.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

awwwww! I almost died with the cuteness! they are precious


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG those videos were too cute! The big orange baby is so cute defending his chair. :luv


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

way to cute!! I am so happy they all have homes!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh I love the orange boy. Of course my loving term of "fatty" fits him so well  "Come here Fatty!" "be nice Fatty!" "hey Fatty, time for dinner!" :lol: 

He's such a little bully though... he's the one that's always fighting in any of the pictures or videos... not mean, just playful. Even when the others are trying to eat he's swatting at their tails. Too cute!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

they are adorable!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

awe!!! they remind me of daizy and her siblings before I took her home.... thank goodness she was born in my neighborhood so i could walk to see her and take pics of when she was a baby.... but those babies are so adorable!!!!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

That Orange Boy is the kitten that Joe would pick for sure - what a little turkey! Joe's picked out Psi too - he was a Monster.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awww, i love the two jumping on the lap at the same time. soooo cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are absolutely too cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Those pictures make me want kittens!!!

They are incredibly cute.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Awww they are sooo cute


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh...kittens are sooo cute, makes me want to get another kitty :luv


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The little white (calico?) girl and one of the orange and white boys LOVE to be in any contact with you... the orange and white especially.

There have been times that I'd just sit down and he'd already be climbing up my leg or arm. He'll even sit and balance on top of my shoe  He's such a mushy little baby!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so adorable  . The orange kitten is chasing all the other ones! :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are all very cute but it concerned me to see some of their faces -- they look like they have a skin allergy or irritation of some sort. A few of them just looked really pink around the nose and eyes and looked as if they had lost some hair. Are they okay?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

aww I downloaded the videa, they are lovely 
lol the ginger one is looney.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> They are all very cute but it concerned me to see some of their faces -- they look like they have a skin allergy or irritation of some sort. A few of them just looked really pink around the nose and eyes and looked as if they had lost some hair. Are they okay?


Yeah, they're fine. I know the pictures look horrible and it shames me to put some up in public  

Kittens are messy. They'd been eating very thinned down canned food and milk replacer. We would wipe their faces after we fed them, but once we started leaving food in with them to eat on their own, they just got caked with dried food. Some of the irritation came from us cleaning their faces and picking the food off... some of it was just the food itself you're seeing.

It made them look quite sickly, and I was hoping nobody took too much of a notice to it. However, all are doing well and clean and healthy looking now! I'll have to get more pictures before they leave.

Their eyes are changing colors too! So far, I think little grey girl is the only one who still has blue eyes (we hope they stay!) and the others are getting sort of greenish or greyish... too cute!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay good. I was worried. I know how baby kitties get the little brown/orange faces from nursing and such -- I just hadn't seen the fur come off before from wiping. Little piggies! Glad to hear they are doing well, can't wait for more pictures.  Little lynx point girl lis my favorite -- she is so adorable. Let me know what color eyes that other little "non-orange" kitty turns out to have!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Their eyes are all changing colors... some just a little and some a LOT!

A few before and after shots for your enjoyment 

The orange and whites have gone from blue to greenish blue, the white and grey is slightly green but mostly blue, the grey girl is almost all blue still. The most dramatic is the orange and white female... they've gone to a very light grey/green color and are STUNNING! Also, you can see how they've really "cleaned up" lately... all except one of the males... he's getting a bit of the sniffles and has been looking a little off for a few days.

Sorry the befores aren't better, I wasn't really TRYING to get their eyes the way I was in the afters. Also... had to save the best for last! 

Male 1 Before








Male 1 After









Male 2 Before








Male 2 After









Male 3 Before








Male 3 After









Female 2 Before








Female 2 After









Female 3 Before








Female 3 After









Female 1 Before








Female 1 After


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are all so beautiful! So how old are they now? I don't mean any offense here, but I am curious why you are still calling those girls grey, they are most definitely pointed!  And gorgeous, I might add. I have a major thing for them and that first orange boy. :wink:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I really don't know the age anymore... I lost track because we kept changing it. I THINK they'll be around 8 weeks tomorrow? That's when we're doing all of the testing/shots/dewormings. It might be 7 weeks though.

About the pointed thing... I'm not great with cat colors. I call it like I see it. Orange, grey, calico, tortie, tabby... that's about the extent of it. I'm not great with all the different "pointed" cats. Everyone calls the white and grey one calico... and I honestly don't see it. The ears are slightly tan and that's about it... but I still call her the little calico because that's how everyone knows her. And the grey girl is, well... grey 

No offense taken... plus I don't have to worry about making them sound good to get homes since they all got snatched up in a few days. Also - we've had lots of irritated phone calls because people want the kittens NOW! I don't know how many times they've heard "two weeks" but they've had enough. We still want to spay/neuter them, and now that they're getting all sniffly, we'll probably be putting that off for a while too :roll: but then again, its not like anyone has paid yet, so they just need to cool it!


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

absolutely adorable! thanks for the update!! :-D


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't understand why some people get so impatient. I feel like it makes such a huge difference getting a kitten at 12 vs 8 weeks. If they are provided with good care and socialization, (as I'm sure you guys are doing) your cat will be much better trained and adjusted. Less litterbox problems, less destruction problems, less biting problems, and everything associated with kittens being kittenes.  They should be happy that you guys are doing your very best to give them happy, healthy, beautiful kittens that are completely ready to go and taken care of. It wouldn't seem like such a wait if they could see the difference between getting an 8 week old kitten who is all sniffly and vulnerable, and getting a 12 week old kitten who is healthy and robust. Tell them to cool their jets.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah! Male 2 is _hysterical!_ The look on his face in that updated picture is just priceless.

He's gonna OWN his house, if that picture is any indicator of his personality.

Thanks for sharing!

Lisa


----------

